# Dose hypnosis work with children



## elizabet jones (Oct 20, 2010)

]Hi,I am 12 and i am wondering if hypnosis will work for me i hardly go to school because of ibs. Quite alout of my family have it asweel so me and my mom thought that hypnosis might work







So dose it


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Sweetie - I am so sorry you are suffering so - For your own internet safefy, it would be best to have your mom post on here for you (with you) as there is a policy stating that you need to be at least 13 to participate here - this is just a protection to you and to keep you safe.There is a hypnotherapy program just for you, developed in England - the IBS Audio Program 60 which helps you with your symptoms and even to get back to school. It was developed by Michael Mahoney in Cheshire, and he has worked with lots of pre-teens and kids who could not go to school because of IBS - and now they are well and do go back! Have your mom come to this site and show her this link: http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs_children?r=VmPRrcNk Since you are in England you can also have your mom call for information too at 01925 629899 - you can either see him in person, or you can have your mom consider the program that are CDs or MP3 to do at home.But it is helpful! So let your mom know and we would be happy to help you through her if you wish.Take care, Marilyn


----------

